# sent items



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

today everytime i reply it goes straight to outbox and not to sent items ?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

That's what it is supposed to do, assuming that you are talking about private messages.

They appear in Outbox until the recipient reads them.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

ooopps  looks like somebody's going to get alot of mail, 
thanks for that


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

No problems (ps you can delete them from the outbox if you have replicated entries)


----------

